
Ask HN: What's in your RSS reader? - neuroticfish
What feeds do you consume and why?
======
m3tr0s
I don't watch TV or follow social media. I'm not interested about politics or
the so-called mainstream news.

I follow the tech feed of all main news sites in my country (in native
language), + TechCrunch and the TheNextWeb. This way I will know about daily
tech related news. I also read HN daily, which is for... all of us know. :)

From the professional side (I'm a frontend developer) I read articles found
going through the Cooperpress newsletters. I can keep up with the latest
trends this way.

------
stevenicr
Kind of expected to see real specifics here given it's hacker news. Perhaps
people sharing links to opml to share, and commentary in the comments here.

Is there any kind of showcase sites where you can show publicly opml feeds
these days? I used to love netvibes, pageflakes and myyahoo - it's been so
long I can't remember if there was/is a "make these blocks public" setting.

I sketched up some ideas for making a myspace like social for individuals with
blocks of rss for their home dashboard, I think some of this functionality is
now available with some buddypress blocks.

I wish browser discovery of rss was more prominent, and sites would make the
feeds easier to see / find.

------
roryisok
It's almost all writing blogs. Either famous authors or blogs / websites about
writing. As an aspiring author I want to learn all I can from the
professionals.

I also have web comics

------
mcgrath_sh
My RSS feed basically acts as my newspaper. I have feeds from the local
papers, lots of sports news, tech news, news for my hobbies, etc.

------
nyolfen
find a few blogs you like and go through their blog rolls. slate star codex is
a great place to start if you’re anything like me, but maybe you arent. blogs
link each other, and periodically you’ll find new blogs through other channels
like your social media feeds. your feed will grow organically.

------
throwaway6384
Me: (mainly few tech news blogs) Hacker news daily, New Yorker times tech
news, oreilly news, slashdot

------
throwaway6384
Please mention what feeds you consume and why.

------
roryisok
Sorry op, I guess you were hoping for more of a response than this :(

------
drdeca
Mostly webcomics, but also slatestarcodex, the comments page on the agent
foundation forum, the miegakure blog, a variety of other blogs that update
infrequently

